# Imposition of non corruptable entrance exam in politics



## ionicsachin (Sep 4, 2006)

I suppose one of the good ways of improving society is to conduct a national level exam for politicians that shud be non corruptable like IIT and AIMS. Also those who pass the exam must stand for election by people. What do u say?????


----------



## __Virus__ (Sep 4, 2006)

I think from policians point of view the person to manage the minimum score wud b have the max priority to apply 

Edit: And I dont really think this thread should exist in Fight Club, I dont see anything worth a fight here


----------

